
Ask HN: Calendar as a service - codemod
Are there any companies or open source projects that provide calendar as a service. We want to be able to generate and store recurring or one-time events against a user Id and then query the same via  API calls.<p>Ex: If there are teachers who teach at specific times such as<p>Teacher A - Every Tuesday 4:00 PM to 6:00 PM
Teacher B - Every Wednesday and Friday 3:00 PM to 4:00 PM<p>I want to be able to create these schedules and then get a list of teachers that teach for the next 15 days.<p>Any help is appreciated.
======
leojg
Like google calendar?

[https://developers.google.com/google-
apps/calendar/](https://developers.google.com/google-apps/calendar/)

~~~
codemod
Yep. This is one option for me, but I need to implement server side
authorisation to create calendars on the fly. I am hoping to avoid that step
with a SaaS provider, if one exists.

